# 1970 O'day 23' Pop Top Project has begun...



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Well it has finally begun! We bought her new years day and took ownership on April 10th. It truly was a long winter! We are very happy to have her!

This is my Don Casey boat, because it needs just about everything that is in his Books! :laugher It's part of the reason I bought it, I wanted to learn as much as I could - this boat won't disappoint. LOL

Here she is on her way home!










I started with taking the rub rail off to expose the chain plates. The pop top does function, yeah!










I cleaned just the corner to see how well that gunk will clean off. Doesn't look bad at all!



















Pop Top all the way up! I'm 6'4" so i'll be a happy camper while aboard.










A little more to show you what i'm dealing with. Oh yah, by the way, the sole is rotted! That's gonna be a fun repair! Lesson number one - never buy a boat while it's frozen solid! LOL



















Captain guarding the mast! 










That's it for now, more reading and researching to be done.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

More progress. Pressure washed it and removed the "custom wiring".




























Now we can start scrubbing and really bring the white back....

Here's the wiring! :laugher




























I cleaned the bilge somewhat, but can't wait to attack it with simple green. The bulkhead that needs repaired is just 1/4 plywood so it won't be hard to repair. I think the toughest repair is going to be the cabin top and sole. I will have to run stringers on the cabin top before I remove it so it doesn't distort while off the boat. The sole I won't have any idea until I remove it. I did play with the winch for the centerboard and it does making a clunking sound when hitting the trailer while being winched up and down - that's good news!


----------



## scottyt (Jul 19, 2008)

go buy about 4 bottles of tylex, the tile cleaning stuff, then spray the boat down. run around with a scrub brush while its still wet then hose off. that should do a nice job of whiting the boat up, as it cuts right thru the mold and dirt. 

as for the stingers when working on the pop top, go buy a hot glue gun and lots of hot glue. then cut a bunch of strips of ply wood out of 3/8 ply, about 2 inches wide. then drop the top on the hull, and start gluing strips on edge on the the top with hot glue, make a spider web of strips all glued to each other and the pop top. you will need 2 or 3 sheets of plywood and lots of hot glue, but it will remove when you need to with just a hair dryer, or maybe careful use of a heat gun.

basicly run a bunch of arches from pieces of wood then a bunch of short ones to the pop top.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Finally making some progress! Started repairing the sole, it's nice and rotted. I'll be repairing it with plywood and west system. Not too bad of a job so far.














































Now i'm going to enjoy a cold one!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I spent the day getting the floor built. It's coming along, slowly! Everything is in there and in place, next tear it back out and prep it. I'm using 3/4 inch plywood - no marine grade, since it wasn't used to begin with. I scored the plywood cheap, damaged at Lowes. Gave it to me for 8 bucks!

I'm at a crossroads now on whether to pot the keel bolt holes? That is the cause of the rotted floor. Hell, it lasted 40 years without - if I do, it will take some more time for sure. This boat isn't an expensive boat, it never will be... I'm just not sure it's worth the time?



















I know there are some big gaps, I'll just mix more thickened epoxy!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The floor is going down. Here it is epoxied down! Getting closer...



















Should have the whole floor laid back in place today!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Glass floor is epoxied down.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The epoxy has cured. It's like walking on concrete!


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

Good job on the sole. Lot of work that will make your sails a lot more enjoyable. Should be good for another 40 years!

I normally run away from pop-top boats, because most of them are so small that they are useless, but that one actually looks usable!

Ken.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Remember that the inner "pan" was likely engineered to add strength to the whole boat. The sections cut out and replaced need to have their joining edges chamfered back to allow you to join them with several layers of biax, and the the chamfer needs to be at 12 to 1, per most repair guides.

Since the cabin top structure is not tied to the deck, it is very important not to lose any strength in the inner pan component.

Odd coincidence -- back in the 70's I did a long trip down Puget Sound at night in a sistership to yours. Small world indeed. Back then, anyone sailing an ODay 23 was considered a Big Boat owner!



L


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys! Yes, all cuts will be chamfered and glassed. I'm not looking forward to that one bit. Flying gelcoat and glass when it's 90 and humid is no fun! 

She is a big little boat. Probably has the most room of her peers.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

LandLocked66c said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, all cuts will be chamfered and glassed. I'm not looking forward to that one bit. Flying gelcoat and glass when it's 90 and humid is no fun!
> 
> She is a big little boat. Probably has the most room of her peers.


We do not have as much heat and humidity as you, but when I had to grind out a lot of old gel coated inner hull surface to add some gussets for new tankage, I set up an old shop vac with a cardboard box section about 1' X 1', taped to the end of the 3" inch hose intake. This was kept in alignment with the outflow from my right angle grinder/sander disk. It caught about 90% of the dust and particles and helped a _lot._

Cheers,
L


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

olson34 said:


> We do not have as much heat and humidity as you, but when I had to grind out a lot of old gel coated inner hull surface to add some gussets for new tankage, I set up an old shop vac with a cardboard box section about 1' X 1', taped to the end of the 3" inch hose intake. This was kept in alignment with the outflow from my right angle grinder/sander disk. It caught about 90% of the dust and particles and helped a _lot._
> 
> Cheers,
> L


I'm going to look for some more shop vac hose and will try something similar for sure!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Started chamfering the joints. Hopefully glass the floor tomorrow. Nasty job! Grinding gelcoat and glass isn't one of my favorites!!! I'm itching a tad, thank god for BEER!!!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Update on my mast saga. Ordered 4' from Dwyer last week. Got it today! One step closer to sailing!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The sole is complete! Chamfered and glassed. I'll paint it eventually, i'm more concerned about sailing right now!  Fun stuff - mixing epoxy this past weekend. My shirt and shorts were completely soaked through and through!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks bl, The mast is next on the list. Should be making headway soon.


----------



## jfelkinsoday23 (Jul 30, 2010)

This is great, thanks for taking all the time to take pics. I just bought a 1979 Oday 23. I got it out of the lake and into a warehouse. We are headed there this weekend to work on her. Lots to do!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

jfelkinsoday23 said:


> This is great, thanks for taking all the time to take pics. I just bought a 1979 Oday 23. I got it out of the lake and into a warehouse. We are headed there this weekend to work on her. Lots to do!


Good deal! Your boat will be considerably different than mine. The newer 23's had very little in common with my old girl.

Look forward to progress pics of yours!!!


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am sorry what does Chamfered mean? It looks like the holes still open right on top of the wood you put down? Is all you would have to do to make that floor look like a finished boats floor is paint it? Sorry for the newb questions, my readings have not progressed into repairs yet.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

trisstan87 said:


> I am sorry what does Chamfered mean? It looks like the holes still open right on top of the wood you put down? Is all you would have to do to make that floor look like a finished boats floor is paint it? Sorry for the newb questions, my readings have not progressed into repairs yet.


This is what chamfered is. You basically create a larger bonding surface to make the repair stronger and easier to fair out when done. I will paint soon now that i've got the cabin top off.








Those holes are supposed to be there so that you can inspect the keel bolts. I've got them drilled out now.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Cabin top is off now! This is just too awesome, one of the many benefits of a pop top! I don't have to glass over my bald head now!!! Hehe

I installed a brace to keep the top rigid and to the proper shape...









I drilled two holes on each side and sank some lag bolts to keep it tight.


















Now she's a big Canoe!









And safely nestled in the garage until I feel like starting the re-core.



























I'm afraid to ask what the balsa is gonna run me? Is it pricey?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I humbly suggest you put a piece of lumber across the top of the companion way (on the bottom in the picture) To keep it from changing dimensions. Actually the whole top could start changing dimensions sitting upside down like that.Same thing happens when car bodies are taken off the frame. Need lots of struts, gussets and whatever to keep it true to it's original shape. 

Are you really going to mess with that top? Doesn't look that bad according to your pics. Balsa is not that expensive, for the little you will need.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm going to add a strut across the top to keep it from splaying open when I remove the skin. Underneath the top is a cradle I built to the contour of it. It shouldn't distort enough to affect anything much. 

The pictures don't tell the full story. The entire cabin top is soft to the touch. If I were to attempt to stand on it, i'd plunge straight through. When they dropped the mast it also tore up the cabin top. I'm going to repair everything properly so I can live with it. I can't stand shoddy work! This and the sole are the only cored parts of this boat, once it's finished I shouldn't have to worry about any other issues concerning that aspect. 

40 years of non-maintenance has led to this and I can't stand by and not fix it completely and properly - i'm anal like that!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Here are some of the trouble spots. We'll see how much needs repaired once I start digging in.

Companion way skin is literally bursting and separating.









The rest of these are from the grab rails never being sealed properly, so the majority of the top is mush.


















And the stellar repair which is still tacky to the touch.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Just to provide some scale. From the front to the companion way is nearly 6'. 









The width at the companion way is over 5'.









Looking closer they are actually equal in size.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

So a very nice gentleman got a hold of me on Odayowners and told me he had some parts for sale!

Looks like she'll be getting a new to her mast instead of the banged up mess i've got! We'll be making a trip of it the middle of Oct. to pick it up!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Started making some cuts and doing some exploratory drilling. It looks like most of what needs re-cored is the immediate surrounding area where the tracks for the companion way hatch are. For whatever reason screws were missing and mis-matched allowing the easiest ingress for water. Previous owners really stink!  Here's some really trashed core!





































Are we having fun yet? uke


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

nastiest core rot I've seen, to date! Kind of like looking at auto wreck pics!!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Glorious TRIP! We drove out to upstate NY to meet Ken and Robyn who own a sister ship. They are prepping their boat for canal cruising so won't need sails and such. I can not thank them enough for their hospitality! We ended up coming home with a beautiful mast, a new sail inventory, rudder and all rigging. I'm stoked, the amount of work and head scratching this trip has saved us is simply not re-payable. Thanks Ken and Robyn!!! Onto the pictures, some said it couldn't be done, others wondered how!  We didn't get that many looks, I was hoping for a thumbs up from fellow sailors on the freeway - but didn't pass any I guess?

The day before we left for home, we did get to visit this...


















On our way home, somewhere in NY/PA, can't remember...



























Home sweet home!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

More amateur hour on my boat! This has been bothering me for a while. The bow u-bolt was loose as hell. Here's what i'm left with...




























What are some better ways to fasten this u-bolt to my bow?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Got the masts stored away for the winter. Recore of the cabin top will happen soon I hope.


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

LandLocked66c said:


> More amateur hour on my boat! This has been bothering me for a while. The bow u-bolt was loose as hell. Here's what i'm left with...
> 
> What are some better ways to fasten this u-bolt to my bow?


If you've got room, how about backfilling the inside of the hull with thickened epoxy to give you a level surface for the (new) backing plate. Easy to do with some modeling clay to form a mold.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

PorFin said:


> If you've got room, how about backfilling the inside of the hull with thickened epoxy to give you a level surface for the (new) backing plate. Easy to do with some modeling clay to form a mold.


Yes! That is a great idea.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The project continues on as we thaw out up here in Ohio. Knothead and his wife have been taking care of me on the the running rigging. I will soon be bothering them some more for the rest of the blocks and cam cleats next. 

I'm finally feeling the boat bug again, I was afraid i'd lost it!

Big Ups to Knot and his wife - They Rule! I gave three companies a chance to quote on my running rigging and they were the only ones that followed through!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> Anytime you begin to lose the bug, grow a salty sailors beard and watch sailing flicks/read sailing books for a month or so... perk you right up..


Maybe I had scurvy? 

Indeed, I bought Hal Roths five secrets to heavy weather sailing. Still reading "Mines Bigger" about the maltese falcon. Good stuff


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> HR is one of my all time favorites, love all his books. Haven't read about the Maltese Falcon, give me a review when you finish it..
> 
> Hey, you need to start a blog about your boat resto!


Maltese Falcon is crazy! There is more carbon fiber in one of the masts, than a stealth bomber! When he ordered the carbon fiber, it was the second biggest order, behind the US of A. He had to convince governments he wasn't building a weapon... If you like reading about insane venture capitalists and there quest for the largest sailing yachts the world has seen, it's pretty good!

I have some unused domains I'm considering for posterity. We'll see, I don't exactly own an Alberg!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

....


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> Plus, you never know who you might be helping by posting about your refit. BLOG mofo.... I need a new bookmark to check daily!


Lol, i'm going to get my site started soon enough. Keep your eyes peeled for odaypoptop.com...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Knothead sent my running rigging, we're stoked! One less thing on the list!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Finally got my ass busy! I must say i've lost some motivation for some reason... But Tis back!!! Going to try like hell to get this boat done before it's 95 and HUMID...

First I mapped out what was wet by drilling holes in a grid type manner. That gave me the general areas to go after. Then just start cutting and ripping until you get it all out... FUN TIMES! 









































































Have you ever seen such ROT! Gotta love previous owners!

K, it's beer time now! 

Oh, and I got something a bit nicer to pull her once I actually finish this boat!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Coring has been started...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Re-Core complete! I will be glassing it in this weekend.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

LL66 how much resin did you set the balsa into? was it thickened or still liquid? 
Jus wonderin


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

bljones said:


> Nice work!


Thanks man! It's good to have that part done!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> LL66 how much resin did you set the balsa into? was it thickened or still liquid?
> Jus wonderin


I first used straight up epoxy and applied it to the balsa that would be in contact with the thickened epoxy. Then I floated out my work area with enough thickened epoxy that it would squeeze out, but not so much that it would be wasteful. I really couldn't tell you how much for sure, I just kind of felt my way through it if that makes sense? I will add that when doing this it was very helpful to have the slow hardener. All the work was done with pro-balsa and West System.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Cool thanks! I was also wondering if it tended to "float" or did you do it in small sections with weight applied?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Cool thanks! I was also wondering if it tended to "float" or did you do it in small sections with weight applied?


I tried to use the largest sections I could and yes - use weight to keep it in place.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks great. I only now saw this thread. All of the "pop tops" I've seen, are just the companionway slide popping up or maybe the aft part of the cabin top. Your whole cabin top raises! That's amazing.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Looks great. I only now saw this thread. All of the "pop tops" I've seen, are just the companionway slide popping up or maybe the aft part of the cabin top. Your whole cabin top raises! That's amazing.


I don't know about amazing!  It's a funny old boat for sure, though...

The cabin top being removable sure made the re-core easier! LOL

We have a file folder full of receipts that i've yet to look at or total up. I know i've sunk more money into this boat than i'll ever get back, but that's ok it's a labor of love more than an investment! You guys told me what I was getting into and i'm alright with that.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

How is watertight integrity maintained when the cabin top is locked down? Is there a seal of some kind?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> How is watertight integrity maintained when the cabin top is locked down? Is there a seal of some kind?


Yah, there is a big rubber seal. Looks like the previous owners used a truck bed cap seal - didn't work real well. I'm going to try to find something more suitable.

They were leaky boats, Oday only made this particular design for three years then went to the convertible tops that you are familiar with.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

All glassed in as well as adding the structural brace! Getting close, just need to finish the mast penetration hole.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

The top is back on! Ordering more running rigging next... Do you think i'm going to need a shaft extension on my outboard?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Ok, i'm going to admit now that re-coring is the biggest pain in the ass, EVER! Please pay attention to what these old salts say!!!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

More progress... Screwed the mast foot down to the sole, potted some cabin top penetrations, and potted my sole access holes to the keel. She's coming along...


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

LandLocked66c said:


> The top is back on! Ordering more running rigging next... Do you think i'm going to need a shaft extension on my outboard?


She looks great!! Your motor bracket looks like it drops below the waterline when all the way down. Is it adjustable? Mine is either up or down with no in between. It looks like yours will be plowing up a wall of water that could drown the motor when fully lowered.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Yah, it's adjustable. I think we'll splash the boat first without the extension and see how she does. All of our sailing will be small inland lakes initially.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

More small stuff done! Jeez there's a ton of little things to do! My wife and I installed the winches and cleats, all bedded with butyl tape. Glassed in the mast penetration and filled some small holes here and there. Up next is running to the hardware store and buying more stainless fasteners for the stanchions/life lines. Can you believe the previous owners had no backing plates! Almost forgot, installed my little Beckson mini vent up front.


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

Please replace the molded plastic top for that vent with their SS version. The UV will attack the plastic, make it brittle, and it will shatter with a slight thump after a year or two in the sunlight.
I know from experience.

Great vents, otherwise.

L


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

olson34 said:


> Please replace the molded plastic top for that vent with their SS version. The UV will attack the plastic, make it brittle, and it will shatter with a slight thump after a year or two in the sunlight.
> I know from experience.
> 
> Great vents, otherwise.
> ...


Eventually I'll get a solar nicro. This will have to do for now... But I hear you, that's what happened to the one before this one.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's some updated pics. Lifelines installed, standing blocks, cam cleat, and centerboard post/winch. Note the table is up, before with the rotted sole that wasn't possible!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

More progress! Ports are in, outboard bracket installed, rub rail finally installed, and bottom gudgeon installed. Man it's been HOT!!!





































That's enough work for today! The list is getting real small now!


----------



## pbpg (Jul 7, 2011)

FWIW, it's a lot nicer than the 1977 RK-21 I bought. If you saw my inside pictures, you would figure you got a great deal! Lot's of similarities with the outside areas though! Good luck!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

pbpg said:


> FWIW, it's a lot nicer than the 1977 RK-21 I bought. If you saw my inside pictures, you would figure you got a great deal! Lot's of similarities with the outside areas though! Good luck!


Ah hah, another one that enjoys punishment? Welcome! Post up some pics when you have time!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Dude, you do excellent work. Couldn't be more impressed. Little Oday is really shaping up quite nicely. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

carl762 said:


> Dude, you do excellent work. Couldn't be more impressed. Little Oday is really shaping up quite nicely. Keep the pics coming.


Thanks alot! It's been fun! I'll update soon...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Happy Day! We've successfully landed a dry moorage spot at our local lake! The last one for next season!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

> Happy Day! We've successfully landed a dry moorage spot at our local lake! The last one for next season!


That's great news.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Got the mast stepped! Invited all of our friends over for free homebrew in exchange for there help. Went up with no difficulty. My gin pole was fantastic and did the lions share. Now we can make sure all is well and we have everything to get underway when we get it to the lake.



















Getting really close!!! Can't wait!

Oh, found out that this boat is 1971 model, we never looked at the title until we got it registered yesterday... LOL


----------



## arf145 (Jul 25, 2007)

That's great news! Nice work too!


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

*Thank you, looks super!*

Wonderful work you have done! Beautiful results. Impressive, inspiring, educational!

Thank you so much for documenting with great photos and text.

I'm unclear about the "structural brace" on the pop top (post number 57 I think it was). Is that solid, how did you bend it? Or is it laminated and glued?

The O Day 23 was high on my list, especially if it came with a trailer, but no such luck. However, most of what you show is applicable to other old boats of similar construction. I just unexpectedly bought a Seafarer 24 on ebay, haven't even been told where to look at it yet, which I hate since I had Saturday set aside to see it and supposedly have only 7 days to remove it. I expect to have to do stuff to it, but no telling what. I'd expected to scope out the situation for moving it, as well as seeing the boat. I have a 12,000 lb flatbed trailer and sort of hoped I might figure a way to get it on the trailer (it's on stands in someones yard) and save professional moving charges. 4,000 lb. boat. Not sure if that would be do-able, but seeing would sure help me decide. I got it because it's only 50 or so miles away on back roads and very reasonable. Of course, it looked like someone had been working on it, I'm concerned they found a compelling reason to sell it cheap instead of finishing.

*You*, however, carried through like a champ!!

And judging by those 45 lb dumbbells I would not want to arm wrestle you!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

skygazer said:


> Wonderful work you have done! Beautiful results. Impressive, inspiring, educational!
> 
> Thank you so much for documenting with great photos and text.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the compliments!

About the structural brace, it is just exterior foam board. I think 1 1/2" thick that I cut and glued down before glassing. The original form material was soft like a sponge!

Good luck with your new boat, please post some pics when you have time!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

If you are looking to build a gin pole, this is the one I built. I changed some things to make it fit my needs. Tips - Gin Pole


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Lookin good man!


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

LandLocked66c said:


> If you are looking to build a gin pole, this is the one I built. I changed some things to make it fit my needs. Tips - Gin Pole


First gin pole insructions with enough photos to actually understand exactly what they mean, instead of just a general idea.

Thanks for that!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

skygazer said:


> First gin pole insructions with enough photos to actually understand exactly what they mean, instead of just a general idea.
> 
> Thanks for that!


I agree! Every online resource I've found was horrible.


----------



## morepower007 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice topic. I enjoyed reading this!


----------



## RedtheBear (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bear's two cents worth
Captain, I complement you on a job well done. You set your mission and carried it out in the highest traditions of the small craft sailors. Your work appears to be of the highest quality and throughness of any I have seen. Your dogged and tananish approch to this project wins my resprect and addmaration. I wish you smooth water, soft breezes, and quiet anchorages, and thank you for your documetation of the restoration of a sweet old lady.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for the compliments! We are really looking forward to sailing her!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

Tee hee, blue tape on deck covering up holes... we are like blood brothers now... 

She looks good man, you know I can certainly relate...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

chrisncate said:


> Tee hee, blue tape on deck covering up holes... we are like blood brothers now...
> 
> She looks good man, you know I can certainly relate...


Indeed!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's some pics of us rigging her up and getting familiar with what we have and what else we need...


----------



## Cruiser2B (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks great, you have done a great job!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Cruiser2B said:


> Looks great, you have done a great job!


Thank you very much!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

I do have a question? Why does the main sail have a zipper and pocket at the base? I don't remember ever reading anything about that...


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

LandLocked66c said:


> I do have a question? Why does the main sail have a zipper and pocket at the base? I don't remember ever reading anything about that...


I've never seen that, perhaps someone who knows what they are talking about will chime in. I think you would unzip it too add fullness for light airs, and zip it up to flatten the sail for strong winds and less weather helm, kind of a mini reefing.

Practice reefing your sail as well, and don't be afraid to reef when sailing. It can make higher winds a pleasure to sail in. If you don't know how you will avoid it.


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

skygazer said:


> I've never seen that, perhaps someone who knows what they are talking about will chime in. I think you would unzip it too add fullness for light airs, and zip it up to flatten the sail for strong winds and less weather helm, kind of a mini reefing.
> 
> Practice reefing your sail as well, and don't be afraid to reef when sailing. It can make higher winds a pleasure to sail in. If you don't know how you will avoid it.


I believe you are right. The sail probably has a shelf foot, which allows the bottom to assume a fuller shape -- think loose-footed sail with the space between the foot and the boom filled in with an extra panel of cloth. My mainsail has a "flattening reef" cringle in the leech several inches above the boom which, along with the Cunningham, is used to effectively remove this shelf from the equation and flatten the sail.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Hmm, not sure i'll need it. The plastic zipper looks fine, but the metal part to open it is really corroded. I think i'll leave it alone!


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful boat. Can't wait to see some pics of her on the water.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

We had a tree cut down in the back yard so we asked if he would be interested in taking down the mast. He said that sounded interesting so we had at it. Man it was sooo much easier - LOL. Gotta love your local friendly tree guys!


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Now you need to just bring them along sailing with you.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Welp guys and gals, we splashed her today. Just dipped her toes so to speak. There were alot of unknowns so we just wanted to make sure she floats and the outboard would start... Pretty great feeling and nerve wracking at the same time. I've only known this boat on a trailer so to back down a ramp not knowing if the trailer would even make unloading easy was a mystery. Proud to say that we overcame all the obstacles and everything went pretty smoothly. She handles and feels like I expected and boy does she not slow down once you get her moving. I came in a little hot when docking and learned that much... Power boats you can apply some reverse, a 6 hp outboard and 3500lbs not so much! LOL





































Next up, doing some actual sailing!

I'm not saying this project is finished, they never are - But close enough for this summer!!!


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Well done!!


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

bljones said:


> Well done!!


Thanks BL, it's been a long two years of work and receipts! I still haven't added them up, I may do that one night with some beer at my side just in case...


----------



## skygazer (Sep 3, 2011)

Whoohoo! Congratulations, on the water!

Do you have a slip or mooring, or are you anchoring and keeping her on the trailer?

Did you raise the mast with your mast raising system? A couple weeks ago I tried your link to the mast raising system that I liked so much, only to find that it was no longer supported. Wish I had taken notes or screen shots. 

Your mast is stepped on the keel so the pop top can slide up and down it, correct? That means you need a very good system to lift high and drop it down in.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

So after all that work, you've decided that sailing isn't for you and the boat is now for sale? 

Sorry, just kidding. That was a light-hearted poke at CnC.

I see your wife sitting on the foredeck. What did she think of it all? Wait until you get the boat under sail, and shut the engine off. She'll love it even more, if she loved being on the boat at all.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

skygazer said:


> Whoohoo! Congratulations, on the water!
> 
> Do you have a slip or mooring, or are you anchoring and keeping her on the trailer?
> 
> ...


She's in a dry mooring on her trailer that's right by the boat ramps. Pretty convenient and doesn't cost a ton. There are plans for a marina at our lake and can't wait!

I actually used my gin pole once in the driveway with about 5 friends helping - it was pretty damn scary doing it that way... The sailing club helped step my mast this time. I backed her in between two larger boats and used their halyards to raise my stick - way less pucker factor...

Gin poles are easy to build, just a winch on a stick with some eyelets on it, let me know and I can take some pics of mine if you need them.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> So after all that work, you've decided that sailing isn't for you and the boat is now for sale?
> 
> Sorry, just kidding. That was a light-hearted poke at CnC.
> 
> I see your wife sitting on the foredeck. What did she think of it all? Wait until you get the boat under sail, and shut the engine off. She'll love it even more, if she loved being on the boat at all.


Yep, we hated it! I'm looking for an old Glastron Carlson with a big ole outboard on it!!! I'm craving 50mph and blowing through $150 worth of gas in a day! That's how you do it... 

She loved it and has been the one that pushed me to finish the boat when i'd hit the wall or get too familiar with the site of it just sitting in the driveway. She pushed to get it in the water this week when we have sooo much other stuff going on in our lives. It was a big help at times for that little push and often renewed my enthusiasm for the project. She took the tiller for a bit yesterday and was pretty fulfilled i'd say.

We are looking forward to sailing her, it was way gusty for a newb like me yesterday so we'll wait for some calmer days to try that out. Really it's enough for us just to be on the water with our own boat at this point. If we have to motor, that's ok and more than likely the case with our location.


----------



## waterwks4me (Jan 16, 2010)

You did a great job! Really enjoyed reading and looking at the pics of your progress from start to finish. Take the time to enjoy her. Looking forward to hearing about her maiden voyage under sail.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

waterwks4me said:


> You did a great job! Really enjoyed reading and looking at the pics of your progress from start to finish. Take the time to enjoy her. Looking forward to hearing about her maiden voyage under sail.


Thanks! I'll certainly post some pics with sails filled when we get her out again.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats! Must be nice to be on YOUR boat finally. I am hoping to get mine out there in the next couple of weeks, ran in to an extra issue or two but... that's boats. Good luck and enjoy the season!


----------



## Kalina-Lona (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for posting...you really sound as if you are having fun. Stories like yours are amazing to follow. Have you ever seen "Becoming Elizabeth Ann" on You Tube? It's about a family project bringing back to life a Catalina 27....great story to watch!
Cheers,

Ron


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

cb32863 said:


> Congrats! Must be nice to be on YOUR boat finally. I am hoping to get mine out there in the next couple of weeks, ran in to an extra issue or two but... that's boats. Good luck and enjoy the season!


Thanks dude, do you have a thread started for your boat?


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Kalina-Lona said:


> Thanks for posting...you really sound as if you are having fun. Stories like yours are amazing to follow. Have you ever seen "Becoming Elizabeth Ann" on You Tube? It's about a family project bringing back to life a Catalina 27....great story to watch!
> Cheers,
> 
> Ron


Thanks for that video recommendation, just watched it - very cool and a heck of a job they did!


----------



## Ritchard (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice thread, congrats on your steadfastness and the resulting launch. Here's hoping you have a great summer full of sailing adventures.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

LandLocked66c said:


> Thanks dude, do you have a thread started for your boat?


I have the blog running but it needs updating, in my sig. Been busy ya know...


----------

